# Have you seen my guard dog "Dottie"



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## jesicamyers (Dec 27, 2010)

CUTE!!! I love your big dog's expression in the first pic


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

hows she settling in? she's such a cutie! x


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

i love how simba is watching her


----------



## RosieC (Jul 6, 2010)

She's so precious!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Kezza said:


> hows she settling in? she's such a cutie! x


Fine she's soooo good,doesn't wake me at night goes in her little bed if she's tired:hello1:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

tulula's mum said:


> i love how simba is watching her


He's old he's seen all these silly puppies before,not bothered at all


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Awww shes just so sweet, I love her guard dog pose! She must think shes bigger than she actually is lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She thinks she's Simba size


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

naww Dottie is such a doll


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

She's so cute! Love the look Simba has on his face....like he's so proud of her


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

How very sweet! And Simba is so elegant. What a beauty.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL great pics...really really cute!!!


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Dottie is such a little cutie!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

So cute! Both are gorgeous dogs!!!:love7:


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

That is one of the cutest guard dogs I've ever seen! lol She'd kill them with her cuteness! That's a promise!!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

What a wee munchkin, i just love her!
Simba is adorable too.
I think he likes his new wee sis bless him.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

How ferociously precious!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww..........She is gorgeous and adorable.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you ,she is so good bless her


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Aww, I love her pattern. I wonder who will be the top dog in your house. hehe


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She will LOL


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

LOL - she is so beautiful and teeny


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks Jane yes she is so small but full of beans ,barking at the cat at the moment think she wants her tail


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

She is so freakin adorable!!!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

What a doll!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh My Gosh!! Just so stinkin cute I can hardly believe it!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She is sooooo adorable i could eat her,i'm so lucky :hello1::hello1::hello1::blob5::blob4::blob:She is an angel


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

she is gorgeous !! what a spunky one she is ...


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Hahah so cute!


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

What a little cutie.


----------



## lyndsey (Aug 10, 2010)

awww she is such a lil cutie


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a sweetie and so tuff!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Soooo cute! Looks like she rules the house already! hehehe!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I love her coloring, she looks like my favourite picture in a chihuahua magazine I have.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> Soooo cute! Looks like she rules the house already! hehehe!


She does ,Lily gives in to her all the time,lets her take all her toys.When do you pick your babies up ,not long now ?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Cambrea said:


> I love her coloring, she looks like my favourite picture in a chihuahua magazine I have.


Yes she is a pretty little thing.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi she is so loveable and your collie is really groomed nice


----------

